# Jakie pliki są konieczne do uruchomienia systemu?

## mrabraa

Hejka! Pomyślałem sobie, że mam walający się i mało używany pendrive 8GB. Czy dałoby się tak skonfigurować linuxa, żeby system ruszał całkowicie z tego Pendriva, a dodatkowe programy były już z dysku twardego? Chodzi mi o maksymalne przyspieszenie wczytywania systemu - Pen ma czas dostępu na poziomie 1 ms, a dysk 15ms. Libreoffice, mplayer, mozilla - to wszystko może być na dysku twardym, ale jak to podmontować,  żeby na pendrivie było wszystko co ważne do odpalenia systemu z X-ami?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Pewnie, ze sie da, najlatwiej aufs, tyle, ze pendrivy (usb) ostro uzywaja procesora, do tego dochodzi dosc niska wydajnosc i tak dalej, lepiej bys wyszedl na wrzuceniu /usr w squashfs i aufs na rw.

----------

## mrabraa

ehm... co? Pogooglam te nazwy, ale mnie trochę zagiąłeś, bo nic kompletnie nie zakumałem. JAk dobrze się skonfiguruje tego Pena, to już nie będzie na nim się wiele zmieniać przecież. Czyli ta wydajność nie powinna mocno zmaleć. Spójrzmy prawdzie w oczy - dyski SSD są paskudnie drogie i mają malutkie pojemności, a taki pendrive wydaje się jak znalazł. Chyba, że znasz jakieś stronki, które w przystępny i zrozumiały sposób tłumaczą jak zejść do 10-15 sekund od Gruba do X-ów na zwykłym dysku. Mam na osobnej partycji Fedorę 15 i wczytuje się naprawdę szybko - jakieś 24 sekundy max, a przecież to strasznie wielgachny system, więc Gentoo powinno się mieścić poniżej 15s, tak mi się wydaje.

----------

## mrabraa

ok, znalazłem post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-646289.html i chyba o tym piszesz. Ale nie rozumiem jak to połączyć z pendrivem... Chyba, że sugerujesz żeby pena zostawić w spokoju. Czy to daje dużą zmianę w prędkości bootowania? Gościu pisze, że najwięcej zjada czasu oczekiwanie usług internetowych na odpowiedzi, czyli pewno ustawienie sztywnego IP też dużo by dało...

----------

## SlashBeast

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polish OTW.

--

Ekhm, to. Nie strugaj posta pod postem, to raz, dwa, poczytaj jak dziala aufs to zrozumiesz jak to zrobic z pendrivem. Dyski ssd nie sa juz tak drogie, za 600zl masz 120G OCZ Vertex2. Squash ma taki plus, ze jest to kompresowalny system plikow, z sliczna deduplikacja co przedklada sie znacznie na predkosc odpalania z /usr.

----------

## lazy_bum

Sam pomysł dobry, ale z pendrive (USB2.0?) trochę nietrafiony. Mimo, że pendrive ma lepszy czas dostępu, to wyciągnie z odczytem góra (tu zakładam USB2.0) 30MB/s. Trochę mało, bo współczesne dyski talerzowe dochodzą do 100MB/s. Sam mam w jednej maszynie rootfs na pendrive (miałem też wszystko na pendrive swego czasu) i nie widzę żadnej różnicy w prędkości startu. Za to przy większym obciążeniu, potrafi się trochę przydławić (liniowy odczyt/zapis ma na poziomie 20/30 MB/s).

P.S. Moje Gentoo startuje, na oko, ~10 sekund (z openrc). (;

----------

